# Best Deal on PVR 721???



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I am a new subscriber and any info on best prive on pvr721 new install?? thanks

Found a price of $339 and $20 shipping on satelliteguy.com

anyone use this source or have better deals to provide???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

Hellow..........anyone out there............hellooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds good to me.... I haven't really seen them for less than $350.....


----------



## Lark (Aug 28, 2002)

I saw that deal as well, when I was researching prices. I called and the guy seemed knowledgable, but there is no address or company information anywhere on the website... only a phone number. Kinda makes ya wonder. Plus, I think they do their cheap prices with a rebate. They charge you full price, then you have to complete a form and mail it back within 7 days and they mail you back a rebate check. I've seen alot of bad press about that kinda stuff. But I could be wrong about that. I would double check before I ordered from them. I went ahead and ordered mine from Allsat. They have been great every time I call. It's $389. But there are no rebates. They send you a coupon for the install for $149 so you can get it free. And the price of $389 is all you pay. It's piece of mind to me not to have to wait or deal with rebates and mailing things back. But if you do get yours from Satellite guy, let us know how it goes.


----------



## lordgarth (Sep 13, 2002)

I bought mine at a local dealer for $499 (current subscriber price). The best I was able to find on the 'net was $529. 

:lg:


----------

